# rectangle tip drill bit



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have about 5000 screws in my 1973 TT that has an odd shaped rectangular head. I haven't been able to find a drill bit that fits. I have a square one but it doesn't really fit right and the screws won't come out unless they are in perfect condition (which is rare). Anyone know where I can find a bit for this. I can probably get a decent pic of one if you need me to.
thanks


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A bit more information would help , photos too .

And the bit you seek will be a driver bit , not a drill bit


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Could it be a Robertson square drive screw? I used to buy many from the same supplier that sold to at least one large brand of motorhomes and trailer manufacturer. If this is what you have, do a google search and there should be standard and undersize driver bits, especially for the #2 size that is the most common and is probably what was used. A bit of a shot in the dark however with no pics. Good luck.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A picture would help....


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Might be a clutch drive bit.Sort of a rectangle hole that looks pinched in the center?


----------



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks Manuka for that driver bit.... I knew there was a name for it but I don't think I have ever heard anyone ever use that term before.... 
Here is a pic of the screw, not the best but if you look closely it is a rectangular hole but the short sides of the rectangle are curved. I modified a square driver bit but it striped the screws and the bit pretty quick


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

What exactly are these screws being used for ?
Wood to wood , wood to steel , plywood , sheet metal , aluminium ?
Knowing this may help in tracking down the info.

And what does '1973 TT' mean to you ?
To me , it means a 1973 Triumph Trophy or a '73 Triumph Tiger motorcycle :yes:


----------



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

TT = travel trailer
the screws fasten together everything and anything you can imagine. In the pic I took, the screw eye is against plastic going into fiberboard (to hold drawer pulls, the body of the drawers are molded plastic probably PVC). I want to replace the drawer fronts with real wood and nice looking pulls but I'm worried the plastic is going to crack when I try to take out the screws as I have had a lot of issues removing these screws in other parts of the trailer. 
I looked up some of the driver bits others have mentioned but, the pix are profile only and not the footprint of the bit.... so how do I know if it's the right one? I've been to all the hardware stores in the area but no one carries anything like this..... frustrating to say the least. I also want to replace the pulls on the cabinets but I have already tried removing those screw with no success. The handles are huge, wierd and UGLY. Think, medival 1970.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe go to a trailer company/store, particularly of your make and manufacturer, since they sound unique to the trade. they may suggest something.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Crappy picture. Looks like the head has been deformed by someone's attempt to remove with the wrong bit.

A quick search on driver types has me thinking this may be a Clutch style bit. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_drive

From the link "*Type G resembles a butterfly. This type of screw head is commonly used in the manufacture of mobile homes and recreational vehicles.*"

Edit another link.

This thread has an Instructibles article with more details on many of the screw head types. This is a diagram from the link, which shows the Clutch type, but no further detail in the article.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/screws-more-screws-43622/


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, it looks like a "Clutch" type of head. 

Maybe one of those bit sets for a zillion different types of screws would have the appropriate bit.

If it were me, I would just go buy a fat screw driver and a several files. In an hour or so you could file the screw driver to fit the type that you need.

Or you could try here: 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww... Bits&ef_id=UeginAAABHs7EElK:20130820185509:s


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Clutch screws were used extensively in rv's over the years. So I agree that's your best bet.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If it is a clutch head the bits are here:

http://www.vintagetrailersupply.com/Clutch_Head_Screw_Bits_p/vts-578.htm


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Ecobamboo said:


> Here is a pic of the screw, not the best but if you look closely it is a rectangular hole but the short sides of the rectangle are curved. I modified a square driver bit but it striped the screws and the bit pretty quick


That screw head is stuffed . Its' oblong hole is off center and damaged . If that is indicative of all the screws that you want to remove , don't waste anymore time looking for a driver bit . 
Go buy a screw extractor , remove them , and toss them in the bin.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Who dreams this stuff up?

Does anyone else see this as ridiculous?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> View attachment 77675
> 
> 
> Who dreams this stuff up?
> ...


Yep , I'm with you there .

Fastening manufacturing gone wrong big time


----------



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

1) I think the clutch drive bit would work well, measured the screw and it looks like a 5/32 which is a common size for these type.

2) All those different screws requiring different bits are completely ridiculous, and I could strangle the idiot that thought these clutch style were a good idea; someone sure thought they were being cute.

3) The TT I own stopped production in the mid 80's, so no help there. 

4) That screw I took the picture of is as about as good as they get in the trailer, most are rusted and some nearly round (as though someone, not me, has tried removing them with a phillips!). I have never been able to get those screw extractors to work. And that would most certainly crack the plastic.

When I get to a PC with internet I'll post a few more pix of screws in interesting places.

Thanks everyone for helping me out on this. Trying to get the rest of my projects done before selling.

I just ordered 2 clutch driver bits through Grainger. I'd just like to say though the shipping charge was $9.77 through UPS. They didn't have a US mail option, considering they could stick them in a small padded envelope that would cost them maybe .50, $1.50 max to mail and of course you can't forget the $1 handling charge, so that amounts to $3. 



Oh, and Manuka...... a Triumph? Really? I think you have a "screw" loose!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Ecobamboo said:


> Oh, and Manuka...... a Triumph? Really? I think you have a "screw" loose!


Try that one again .
Engage your brain first tho .
This is an international forum .Your regional abbreviation for a caravan is merely that . 
'1973 TT ' has different meanings to different folks .



Oh , and anyone who needs to ask the world how to extract a screw is in no positiion to cast aspersions on the intelligence of others .


----------



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Try that one again .
> Engage your brain first tho .
> This is an international forum .Your regional abbreviation for a caravan is merely that .
> '1973 TT ' has different meanings to different folks .
> ...


Maybe in your part of the world but well, I've yet to see a motorcycle held together with screws...
Besides it was supposed to be funny since you did smile about the comment.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My 07 Yamaha had all kinds of screws holding fairings, seats, widescreen, ect on.


----------



## Ecobamboo (Aug 18, 2013)

My '98 Yamaha had a few bolts but no screws.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

As you move to sport or performance bikes with plastic, you'll find quite a few.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> My 07 Yamaha had all kinds of screws holding fairings, seats, widescreen, ect on.


Are they still in place? :smile:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Ecobamboo said:


> Maybe in your part of the world but well, I've yet to see a motorcycle held together with screws...
> Besides it was supposed to be funny since you did smile about the comment.


That is a nod for 'Yes' :yes: ... 

Stop now , you are digging yourself in deeper and deeper :yes:


----------

